# Lazy Dog Syndrome



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

My 3 year old was starting to worry me when she seemed to just lay on the floor all day like a lazy hound dog. 
But at the same time she had plenty of energy if someone rang the door bell or if I wanted to play with her.
Simple cure though. She just needed an active breed of dog as a playmate. So I got my GR a Rat Terrier.
Problem solved. I never heard of a Rat Terrier until I did a search on Jack Russell's. Best toy I ever got for Gabriella. She plays all day and my RT never breaks or runs out of batteries!
If you need a small yet tough, high energy, lovable, dog, think of rescuing a Rat Terrier. The RT is also bred for hunting small vermin so when I let the two go 
out off leash, they both turn their sniffers and let the games begin.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My brother had a RT lived to be almost 16...crazy little dog but very sweet. But I don't have enough energy to be owned by a RT....LOL It's cute that they never run out of batteries.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I got my dog a puppy too... I mentioned "her puppy" during agility class...and realized later people had interpreted that as...my golden mix had puppies! The next week I cleared things up!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Very funny but durable toy. 
Be careful though, you may just start falling in love with that new toy... they tend to worm themselves into your heart and before you know it, they become YOURS rather than what they were originally gotten for LOL. This is what happened to our family.

Actually I kind of bought my Sophie a pet as well. She would look at me and whine and want to play all day long. I knew that she was super bored, even with 2 walks a day and playing with us. It simply wasn't enough for her.

I got the bright idea one day that she needed her own "pet/toy" and since I adore GRs, I decided that I would search for another. Sophie now has her "boy toy" and life has been awesome! She still wants to play with her humans because human play and " boy toy" play just aren't the same. Duke has a great home, Sophie has a great buddy who keeps her occupied (although she does become a bratty little sister who just won't leave him alone)


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

3 year old, 80 lbs Gabriella has her hands full with her new 14lb toy-sister Jazzmin The Rat Terrier !








Here is a picture of the size difference. Jazzmin really has some big advantages over Gab. But of course, Gab has those motherly instincts and she knows just how much force to use without hurting Jazz. 
It never ceases to amaze me just how gently and sweet a GR can really be. Jazzmin loves her bigger sister too. 
As far as Jazzmin's advantages, she can literally out run and run circles around Gab. Plus Rat Terriers think about twice as fast as GR's. Jazz will go up to Gab while she is laying down and grabs a hind leg. By the time Gab figures out what's going on, Jazz's small mouth and teeth are pulling on Gabriella's big mouth and teeth.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger loves his "toy" too. Second best thing that ever happened to ranger was my brother adopting a dog. They get to visit and play for at least 5 hours a day during the week and know where the other lives. Ranger even knows his buddy's name and pricks up his ears and looks at the door if he hears "Blue". They play outside for hours then come in and lay down and chew on each other while making the weirdest noises. By the time it's time to go home, both are worn out and sleepy. Here's a pic of them playing outside in the fall:


----------

